# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  متصفح Internet Explorer 8 اخر اصدار رسمياً

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
المتصفح المعروف للجميع رسميا .. فقط اعرف نسخة النظام وحملة من الروابط ادناه ..
اصدار البرنامج بشكل رسمي .. 
 




نجي لبعض الصـور من جهآزي أثناء تثبيت النسخة .. 


 


 



بعد الدخـول للمتصفح لأول مرهـ ..



 


 


 



أضافة عند الدخـول لأول مرهـ .. تظهر لك النافذة لآستيراد المفضلة وموجز الويب من اي متصفح .. مثل الـ Firefox و Opera ..  




 


 



قآئمة زر الفأرة الآيمن ..  


 



قآئمة "الصفحة" 


 



قآئمة "أمان" 


 



قآئمة "أدوات" 


 




الآن مع الروابط للنسخة .. 



العـربية .. 


XP 32-bit 


http://download.microsoft.com/download/3/8/2/3823FDA9-160A-4972-830A-3ED9012C186A/IE8-WindowsXP-x86-ARA.exe 



Vista 32-bit & Windows Server 2008 32-bit  


http://download.microsoft.com/download/4/8/C/48C18816-1301-4C29-AB18-B38846C6E7E1/IE8-WindowsVista-x86-ARA.exe 



Vista 64-bit & Windows Server 2008 64-bit  


http://download.microsoft.com/download/3/7/9/379663E7-D238-49AF-9FE5-C276BB31BF1B/IE8-WindowsVista-x64-ARA.exe 




الآنجليزية 


XP 32-bit 


http://download.microsoft.com/download/C/C/0/CC0BD555-33DD-411E-936B-73AC6F95AE11/IE8-WindowsXP-x86-ENU.exe 



Windows Server 2003 32-bit 


http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/5/0/7507EBD5-0193-4B7F-9F14-9014C7EB5C67/IE8-WindowsServer2003-x86-ENU.exe 



XP 64-bit & Windows Server 2003 64-bit 


http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/5/4/754D6601-662D-4E39-9788-6F90D8E5C097/IE8-WindowsServer2003-x64-ENU.exe 



Vista 32-bit & Windows Server 2008 32-bit 


http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/8/8/F88F09A2-A315-44C0-848E-48476A9E1577/IE8-WindowsVista-x86-ENU.exe 



Vista 64-bit & Windows Server 2008 64-bit 


http://download.microsoft.com/download/D/C/F/DCF5DACB-313F-40C6-889C-AD1F8546099D/IE8-WindowsVista-x64-ENU.exe 


دمتم بكل خير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*تسلم اخوي شبكة على البرنامج الرائع*
*وسيتم التحميل مع اني محتارة احمل الأنجليزي لو العربي*
*بحملهم اثنينهم وان شاء الله العربي يركب معاي*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية اخوي سبكة*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتي ..

اذا حملتي العربي ولا ركب وقال اللغه غير متوافقة ..

حملي الانجليزي .. وان شاء الله اذا وفقت .. جبت التعريب ...

دمتي بكل خير ..

----------


## كاتم الاحز1ن

مشكوور اخوي وجزاك الله خير
لكن لو تحضر التعريب اكون شاكر لك
انا حملت النسخه العربيه لكن ((لايدعم اللغه))
فارجوك لوتحصل التعريب
اكون شاكر لك

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


مرحبآ ..

تسلم شبكـة ع الإصدآآر الروعه ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفيه //

ربي مآآيحرمني طرحك المتميز ،

تحيآآتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكوور اخوي وجزاك الله خير
> لكن لو تحضر التعريب اكون شاكر لك
> انا حملت النسخه العربيه لكن ((لايدعم اللغه))
> فارجوك لوتحصل التعريب
> اكون شاكر لك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لن تنفع معاك الا النسخه الانجليزية ..

وللاسف لم القى التعريب الى الآن ..

دمت بكل خير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> .
> . 
> 
> مرحبآ .. 
> تسلم شبكـة ع الإصدآآر الروعه ، 
> ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفيه // 
> ربي مآآيحرمني طرحك المتميز ، 
> 
> تحيآآتي



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

دمتي بكل خير

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

يعني ما يكون خطا من عندكم 
ابي ادخل ما اعرف كيف اسوي

يسلمووو

----------


## ابو طارق

*تم التحميل بنجاح * 

*شكرا  جزيلا على التوضيح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*السلام عليكم*

*حضرة المدير*

*كبل مدة وقبل تطوير الشبكة  طلع لي اكسبلور8 ومشيت في الخطوات الى زر انهاء وبعدين طفى dsl*

*ومنها كل ما اريد انزل الاصدار يقول انه يبي يحمل ملف نصي واحمله ولااكو فايدة* 

*دورت ع ملف اكسبلور وما لقيته في c*

*ويش العمل وياه؟؟؟*

----------


## خادم البتول

خلوني اكون صريح

اسوأ شي صار بالشبكة هو هذا النضام الجديد

او اسوا قرار هو تحديث هذا النضام

لان كلش ماكو داعي 

كان النضام ماشي وماكو مشكلة

اما الان فـ ..............

----------


## ام طيبة

اهلا وسهلا
كيف استطيع ان اثبت وادخل على المنتدى

----------


## روح الحزن

مشكوووووووووور بس الروابط ما تطلع معي

----------


## nageeb777665991

السلام عليكم  شباب  اشكر جهودكم الجباره   والقيمه  با مسعدت المشتركين  في المنتداى  الجميل والمميز  عن غيره من المنتديات  وشكر  لكم

----------


## ward roza <3

احين حملت العربي كامل بس مو راضي الرابط الثاني يقول مايعتمد 

والثالث يقول لايعد صالح من تطبيقات ....

----------

